# I made Italian Sausage



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds great. Our local meat market makes and stuffs their own. Normally when you cook Italian Sausage, you will normally have to drain off that ugly orange grease. Not his. It is so lean and "ungreasy" A delight to cook with.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> Those pork shoulders were on sale again so I bought one, smoked half and made ground pork out of the other half.
> 
> Then I made a one pound test batch of Italian Sausage using a recipe I found online. We though it as good as the store bought, not quite as much fat and even though it had a lot of fennel powder it was missing the Anise flavor. Next time I intend to add some.
> 
> ...



I would start with a quarter tsp, first, then the next batch, a half tsp, and so on until, I discovered my preferred choice.

The same goes for the Fennel, adjust the amounts until you get it the way you want it. 

That is a tip from my Grandmother. 

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a recipe that calls for rye seed? It seems his has them in it. Good flavor.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Colbyt "star anise" isn't like the anise seed you're looking for. Anise is a relative to fennel, both are members of the carrot/parsley family. 

Try Italian, Greek or Middle Eastern stores, if any near you to find anise seed. You might also find some at a supermarket. 

It's also used as a flavoring in that bug killer liquor called _arak _or _raki_.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Anise seed it hard to find...When I see it I buy a few bottles ...I use it in anisette toast cookies, and my canary likes it too. The wine sounds better than the apple juice, colby.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Anise seed it hard to find...


Not really though Badia may not be the best brand.

https://www.amazon.com/Badia-Spices-Spice-Anise-16-Ounce/dp/B003DYUT92/ref=sr_1_5?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A lot of different meats taste like sausage with the addition of fennel. 40 years ago there was an old building nearby where an Italian butcher made sausage for decades. It burned to the ground. I miss that sausage.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to go look on the spice cabinet...I pay 99 cents for 3 oz...
But, as I said it’s hard to find.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Is there a recipe that calls for rye seed? It seems his has them in it. Good flavor.


Both Anise seed and Fennel seed look a lot like rye so maybe that is what you are seeing.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> Then I made a one pound test batch of Italian Sausage using a recipe I found online. We though it as good as the store bought, not quite as much fat and even though it had a lot of fennel powder it was missing the Anise flavor. Next time I intend to add some.


Italian sausage is made with either whole fennel seed or crushed fennel seed. Fennel powder should have worked, but if it was old or not a good brand that could have been the issue.
I can assure you if you buy a fresh jar of whole fennel seed and use it whole or crush it in a pestle and mortar you will get the right taste. Be careful as its very strong and can ruin easily.
And be sure to add fat if you do not have nough from the roast. It is in my opinion and others that the fat content should be at minimum 10%. I try for 20% or more for better tasting, better *texture* sausage. It depends on how well the pork shoulder is marbled. Add more if not sure.
Next time place a small piece of the mixture into a frying pan to test it. This way you can add stuff if its not right. Salt also being very important. Grind cold meat and using your hands for the final mixing (be careful and DO NOT OVER MIX).



chandler48 said:


> Sounds great. Our local meat market makes and stuffs their own. Normally when you cook Italian Sausage, you will normally have to drain off that ugly orange grease. Not his. It is so lean and "ungreasy" A delight to cook with.


IMO its the addition of fat that makes the sausage. Lean sausage IMO does not have the same *texture* or taste that a fattier sausage does.
I make Italian sausage every now and again and I have to remember to include as much fat as I can from the primary meat source. If there is not enough, I add more to the grinder. Fat is the key to any good sausage.



chandler48 said:


> Is there a recipe that calls for rye seed? It seems his has them in it. Good flavor.


Fennel seed is what is in Italian sausage. Whole or crushed. Not anise. Not caraway seeds either. Caraway looks similar to fennel and is very close, but its not fennel.


----------

